# John Owen’s foreword to Patrick Gillespie’s Ark of the Covenant Opened



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 9, 2021)

... My long Christian acquaintance, and friendship with the Author, made me not unwilling to testify my Respects unto him and his Labours in the Church of God, now he is at Rest, for whom I had so great an esteem whilst he was alive. And whereas the whole Design and end of my self, as unto others, is to promote the knowledge of the truths of the Gospel of our Lord Jesus Christ, and the practise of them; I knew not but that with some at least, this occasional word might one way or other conduce unto that end. I shall therefore briefly and plainly give an account of my thoughts concerning this Discourse, which I have with some diligence and great satisfaction perused. ...

For more, see John Owen’s foreword to Patrick Gillespie’s Ark of the Covenant Opened.


----------



## iainduguid (Feb 11, 2021)

Or the abridged version: "You should read this book by my dear, departed friend. It's really good and it's about Jesus."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 11, 2021)

iainduguid said:


> Or the abridged version: "You should read this book by my dear, departed friend. It's really good and it's about Jesus."



If you had edited John Owen's works, they might have only been 4 volumes as opposed to 24.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

